# Flooding by Triana ?



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thinking of looking at a house near Triana in the river valley and was wondering if this "river" ever floods? Have driven across it a few times this winter from La Zorilla but never yet seen any water flowing there. The river comes from the lake at Vinuela and seems to dry up at La Trapiche. Having only been in the area for a few months would like to hear anyone else's ideas, views, knowledge.
TIA


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm not sure of the location you're talking about. In Seville? I found this on Wiki,

"Since Triana is close to the Guadalquivir River, the neighbourhood was frequently devastated by flooding, as it had no levees to hold back the rising waters. During these periodic floods, the inhabitants had to take refuge at the Castillo de San Jorge and the Church of Santa Ana. The historically worst floods occurred in 1435, 1440, 1545, and 1554.[2] The reconstruction of the Guadalquivir channel system during the second half of the 20th century finally eliminated this hazard."

Triana, Seville - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Inundación la Triana Sevilla
There's this from 2009...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Inundación la Triana Sevilla
> There's this from 2009...
> InundaciÃ³n en Triana-26-12-09.mp4 - YouTube


Ah, as they say.... You can never count on Wiki for the truth! Perhaps it was written by the city to lure unsuspecting immigrants? Thank goodness for the forum!


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

No, a little bit east from you quite close and a bit inland from Velez-Malaga but thanks


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Gareth54 said:


> No, a little bit east from you quite close and a bit inland from Velez-Malaga but thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> Ah, as they say.... You can never count on Wiki for the truth! Perhaps it was written by the city to lure unsuspecting immigrants? Thank goodness for the forum!


But maybe what's on Youtube was an isolated incident which has now been solved by building up the river bank or draining the river bed or... Bu obviously more research needs to be done


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Ah, as they say.... You can never count on Wiki for the truth! Perhaps it was written by the city to lure unsuspecting immigrants? Thank goodness for the forum!


No, as I understand it anyone can contribute to wiki and very little gets checked. Pinch of salt needed sometimes!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Gareth54 said:


> Thinking of looking at a house near Triana in the river valley and was wondering if this "river" ever floods? Have driven across it a few times this winter from La Zorilla but never yet seen any water flowing there. The river comes from the lake at Vinuela and seems to dry up at La Trapiche. Having only been in the area for a few months would like to hear anyone else's ideas, views, knowledge.
> TIA


There is certainly water flowing down the river during and after periods of heavy rain, and especially if they open the sluice gates of the Vinuela reservoir when it can resemble a raging torrent going under the bridge at Trapiche. I don't recall hearing anything in recent years about flooding in that area, though, I suppose it depends on how far the house you are interested in is from the river bank and how far above the level of the river.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Avoid houses anywhere close to a watercourse of any sort, even if it appears to be dried up. Cloudburst happen so do heavy snowfalls and the latter can produce tons of water if there is a warm spell.

One house we looked at was by a dry riverbed ("there's never any water in it!") - the house isn't there now, following a deluge.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

This is what happens when you build too close to a "dry" river bed:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...posts-picture4009-avoid-dry-river-beds-2.html


----------

